# Help With Stud Tail



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

"supracaudal hyperplasia" sounds like something totally awesome.
but it's not.
my boy started showing signs at about 2.5yo and that was a year ago. i would say it's a mild case. he doesn't even notice it. but there isn't alot of literature on the subject (as far as canines go). even the Merck Vet Manual doesn't say much about treatment.

does anyone have any experience with this? did you find any successful strategy?

currently, i keep the area shaved down with clippers. exfoliate the scaly skin. wash the area 2x a week with T/Gel. and apply salicylic acid (clean and clear) almost daily.

any advice would be welcome. thanks guys.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

nothing? ok i guess i will keep researching.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Is that when the rail just hangs funny like is sprained? Sorry no help just curious

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

wutup ames
stud tail is actually a hormonal condition caused by a gland at the base of the tail. the supracaudal gland. my experience is in human physiology so i had to look up all this info.
my research says the gland secretes scent hormones into the hair follicles of the tail. (which influences the common behavior of butt sniffing). this is for identification purposes mostly in wolves, coyotes, African wild dogs, dingos, etc.
high levels of testosterone can cause an overactive gland (hence more common in unaltered males). symptoms show up in the skin of the tail. dry or waxy. scaly or flaky. hair loss. sometimes redness or inflammation from bacteria that like to feed on the oily secretions.
complications include cyst formation and tissue damage. from what i gather, the key is to keep the follicules clear to allow the secretions to flow freely. thats why i exfoliate the area regularly. as well as use acne medication.
i'm mostly interested in finding a herbal dietary treatment. but like i said, there isn't alot of information on treatments.


----------

